# PROM- being induced at 34weeks-advice needed!



## emaritska

Hi Ladies,

This past week has been spent in hospital as my waters have been leaking After 4days of monitoring, steriod injections for his lungs,they checked his weight - 2lb 6oz and no sign of baby they have decided to let me home with antibiotics and bedrest! I have to check my temperature 3time daily and keep eye on the yellow discharge (sorry - TMI!)

They are going to do boods every 3days and also monitoring, and have my 1st consultant appointment on thurday - and will be induced at 34weeks.

Anyone with experience of this and advice? Have no idea what questions to ask consultant! All i know is I def want the induction at 34 weeks as with previous DS(same problem) they left me till 36 weeks and we were very poorly after.

Any ideas on what I should be asking? And advice on what to expect of a 34week baby? xxx


----------



## dizz

Read my thread (still on this page) - I've been through something very similar recently (but without the induction part of it - my waters went the day after they diagnosed the PPROM) - Erin arrived a day short of 34 weeks.

Lots of her initial issues were as a consequence of her birth and delivery - she came out very blue and shocked - because of a forceps emergency rush to theatre (and "flew out" back-to-back leaving me with a splendiferous tear).

As for what to expect - does your hospital not have anyone you can talk to about how it's likely to be? I know when I went in to be checked and they found the PPROM (we only got one steroid injection done before events took over and she popped out) - they got one of the neo-natal doctors down to discuss with us how 33/34 weekers were and how they were likely to progress. Granted she was much larger than yours (4lb 15 when born) and girls apparently cope slightly faster than boys.

We did 13 days in hospital - 3 on NNICU and then 10 on a pretty shambolically organised ward - mainly for some jaundice at the start which was treated with light treatment - worst bits of that were her lying naked and blindfold under the lights... and NOT being impressed with this and letting the world know about it - she'd yank her blindfold off and then smirk about it, she'd yell and scream about the lack of feeling secure and cocooned at the nakedness (one of the things we'd do would be to make a "nest" around her with rolled up blankets to try to reduce how she felt there)... the goggles ended up being wedged on under a hat after she got them off 10 times in 5 minutes!

She was tube fed until Friday night - basically very very sleepy and lethargic to start with (I want to lamp the next person who says "Oooh she's such a good baby and never cries" - no she's flipping too small and was ILL you daft git), and increasingly became alert and more interested in what was going on - and the turning point really was when she started waking for feeds toward the back end of last week (we got out yesterday) - which would have been week 35. Tried to start breastfeeding and it just wasn't happening (she could latch but couldn't maintain it and would lap at my nipples like a cat), so we've come home bottle feeding expressed milk - and she can latch increasingly well as time goes on - I think we WILL be able to transition back to breast eventually looking at how she's progressed.

Oh and if I had a quid for everyone who's said "oooh isn't she small"... I'd be able to get the roof on the house fixed!

Clothes shopping's a nightmare - doesn't help she's all legs and arms and no body (she's going to have the legs of a supermodel) - Babies R Us do vests in a premature size that fit her perfectly - but she's dead arkwardly between Early and Tiny Baby in Mothercare... we've had grannies out scouring three cities trying to find clothes for her - but we had no forewarning at her early appearance!


----------



## emaritska

Aww Dizz congrats on your little one and thanks for replying. I asked the midwifes on ward if there was someone I could talk to and they said to ention it to Consultant and they should help....so will ask on thursday.

Glad to hear Erin is doing well :) I am hoping to express milk too (funny as i FF DS and was convinced I would this time round too) - so glad to know its going ok for you.

I think the most frustrating thing is the conflicting info i get from midwives/nurses - 2 docs did internal examinations and said they are def leaking - another did a scan and said there was enough fluid in there to suggest they hadnt gone! One said antibiotics have not been proven to prevent infection and as i was sensitive to them - took me off - another said they had and therefore must take them so got put back on!

Can i ask a TMI question? Did you have any yellow discharge at all? Since the leak i have had this on several pads - one doc seemed concerned other said nothing -but its smelly :( It's happened again today on 2pads so called my GP to see them before trudging back to ward......


----------



## LittleOnes

I see you posted here too, just replied in third tri:


Yes, I had this similar situation a week and a half ago :hugs:

It is scary but it sounds like your providers have things under control. There are some leaks that are small and can heal themselves with bed rest. One thing - make sure you drink a TON of water, like it's your job!! My doc had said she wanted me drinking a gallon (or more) of water a day. 

My situation was a little different- my waters started leaking (not gushing but I'd say leaking steadily) at 34+1, and after confirming with the swab test it was indeed amniotic fluid, the doctors wanted to induce. I wanted to hear other options and ultimately the doctor agreed to give me until 35weeks, if I stayed in the hospital getting monitored for signs of infection, getting prophylactic IV antibiotics, and resting. 

So at 34+1 I was admitted and started on all of those things. I had a sonogram everyday to check fluid levels, two broad spectrum antibiotics, CBC (checking white blood cells etc) every other day, and fetal monitoring an hour for every 8 hours. The doctor suspected that it was a random subclinical (no symptoms) infection that caused the amniotic membrane to weaken and rupture. 

They did not give me steroid shots as they did two tests to see whether the lungs were mature (by 34 weeks they are, theoretically), and because they were, they decided after 4 days that there was no longer a reason to wait to induce, as the risk of infection would continue to increase. 

Though they told me that news on morning of 34+5, there wasn't a bed free until the night of 34+6, and I ended up getting induced at midnight 34+6 and having my sweet little thing at 35 weeks :flower:

Keep in mind that babies born this time can still thrive!! They may be smaller, but typically their lungs are developed and most won't have trouble with respiratory distress. Even after a week my little boy and I had no infections. He is still in the NICU (5th day now), but he is perfectly healthy for his gestational age, it's just because he's so young it standard to monitor them for awhile. His issue is learning to feed (hard for them to coordinate suck-swallow-breathe), but he has been breast feeding and bottle feeding expressed milk and is doing great. I hope to have him home soon! 

Best of luck, and know that you're not alone. PM me anytime :hugs:


----------



## dizz

I had nothing at all - well had a bit of snotty stuff I now guess was my show (imagined much of a show than I got - it was more local working men's club than X factor)... only went in because I had period cramps and realised they were coming on 5 minute intervals!

They did some kind of pregnancy test strip thing with me when they saw fluid up there that confirmed it was from my waters though - then stopped all further internal exams to minimise the infection risk... hence it was a bit of a shock when they went completely and checked me and I was 8cm dilated!


----------



## Skadi

I had Pprom at 28 weeks and 4 days later went into labour as I started to get an infection despite all the antibiotics and bed rest. I am really surprised they are letting you go home!

As far as baby, Keira was born at 29+2 and other than 4 days on cpap and bili lights for the same amount of time she has had no complications.

Here is my complete thread I kept updated during my experience if you are interested:

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/843407-waters-broke-huge-update-page-8-a.html


----------



## emaritska

Skadi said:


> I had Pprom at 28 weeks and 4 days later went into labour as I started to get an infection despite all the antibiotics and bed rest. I am really surprised they are letting you go home!
> 
> As far as baby, Keira was born at 29+2 and other than 4 days on cpap and bili lights for the same amount of time she has had no complications.
> 
> Here is my complete thread I kept updated during my experience if you are interested:
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/843407-waters-broke-huge-update-page-8-a.html

Thanks for the replies ladies - sorry I havent replied sooner been back in/out! I was also surprised that they let me out - my mum was throwing a right "back in my day this wouldnt of happened" fit in front of the doctors.

Update: Had consultant app yesterday - arrived only to be told consultant not in this week so seeing her registrar....... who proceeded to ask me why I was there.....looked briefly at my pad (which is full of bright yellow/green discharge) said - thats not normal, examined me said discharge is clear (?) and she will see me in 2weeks! Didnt ask how I was feeling (sick and tired by the way). 
To make matter worse as I was getting my trousers back on a sonographer came in to discuss another lady and the registrar told her to send the women home....with SROM (38weeks) and GroupBStrep! Sonographer sounded really concerned and repeated the fact lady has Strep and the registrar just waved her hands and said send her home! I left the room not trusting this woman one bit - informed the reeptionist I would NOT be seeing her again then promptly left crying my eyes out :cry:

All in all I'm quite concerned about the care im getting - yes babies heartbeat is fine and although his movements have slowed considerably i'm probably getting the 10 a day at a push.......but surely leaking yellow / green fluid needs further investigation...

Any advice ladies....i'm debating if to go back in later today and demand to see a consultant and get them to find out if my blood is clear from infection why am i leaking fluid and why arent i feeling well :( xxxx


----------



## fidgets mammy

hi sorry i dont really belong here but wanted to wish u well and just say that i too have the yellow discharge. im 24wks5days with twins and ive had it all the way through,its bn checked on multiple occasions and although the docs always say it doesnt look normal it comes back clear. just wanted to give a bit of reasurance on that.


----------



## emaritska

fidgets mammy said:


> hi sorry i dont really belong here but wanted to wish u well and just say that i too have the yellow discharge. im 24wks5days with twins and ive had it all the way through,its bn checked on multiple occasions and although the docs always say it doesnt look normal it comes back clear. just wanted to give a bit of reasurance on that.

Really? Good to know im not the only one!!!! Thanks hun! Was having bit of a freak out....looks like someone has drawn on my pad with a yellow highlighter its such a weird colour!!

Hope everything going ok for you and your little ones :)


----------



## lozzy21

My waters went at 35+2 and they sent me home with antibiotics and were going to leave me untill 37 weeks but she decided to come at 35+4. They leave you because your waters can replenish and if it's only a tiny tear in your membranes they can seal back over.


----------



## Skadi

The green isn't good, when I was in hospital I was told to report if the leakage ever turned green as it can be a sign of infection. However, I think you normally go into labour once infection sets in so maybe its nothing? I would probably get checked out again by someone else asap if its still green tinged just in case.

The drop in movement is normal, its because you don't have as much water to amplify the movement. I went from being able to feel distinct body parts right back to how her movements felt in the early days after my water went.


----------



## elsielouise

TBH in your position I would insist on a consultants input.

My son was born by CS at 35 weeks on the advice of a consultant where a registrar at the same hospital had a completely different opinion. A registrar is simply nt as experienced and if you are remotely concerned about your management it is entirely reasonable insist on a second opinion.


----------



## emaritska

elsielouise said:


> TBH in your position I would insist on a consultants input.
> 
> My son was born by CS at 35 weeks on the advice of a consultant where a registrar at the same hospital had a completely different opinion. A registrar is simply nt as experienced and if you are remotely concerned about your management it is entirely reasonable insist on a second opinion.


Thanks for all your support girls - I am going back to the hospital today for monitoring and more bloods - my pads are still yellow/green (more yellow i guess) and so will be asking for a 2nd opinion. I just find myself worrying constantly now - is he ok? has he moved enough? am i infected but not showing symptoms yet? It's enough to drive you mad! lol 

Re the registrar - I am def seeing someone else - I decided to wait a few days to calm down before making a decision about her - and I am still disgusted by the care given - esp towards that poor other lady! My biggest concern is obviously little ones safety - I want him to stay in long enough to be strong and healthy....but not get an infection or slow down on growth.....I dont have another scan for 3weeks :( 

Either way I will chat to the hospital later and see what happens :) xxxx


----------



## tanglebirdie

Hi 

Look i dont know much about this type of thing. But i need to comment. My daughters movements slowed down towards the end of her time in my tummy at around 39 weeks i kept telling the hospital and they kept telling me it was normal shed run out of room. She passed away. Im not telling you this to scare you but I am telling you that if you are concerned YELL SCREAM AND FIGHT for your baby. I tried but i should have tried harder and im now im sitting here with no baby. Please dont let the registrars fob you off and dont let them not listen if your not happy go above them demand to see a consultant. Im sure everything will be fine with you and i stress i am in no way telling you this to freak you out or upset you. Keep us posted. Ive got my fingers and toes crossed for you .


----------



## Skadi

Tangle - with PROM its very normal to feel reduced movements as you don't have all the water there to amplify every single movement. You still feel the movements but they are weak and easy to miss - kind of like how movements were early on. That said you should still get 10 movements in two hours but you have to spend the time concentrating on it by laying on your left side and focusing on the movements.


----------



## JadeyB

Hi there hon,

So sorry you are going through this. I couldn't see anywhere how many weeks you are.

I had pPROM at 27+6 and was on hospital bedrest until I delivered at 30+3 weeks. My little lady was delivered because I was showing subtle signs of infection. (raised CRP and sharp pains). Pulse was always fine, temp fine and CTGs fine. 

I would insist they do bloods. Are they doing regular ECGs on baby? They were doing them twice daily for me and bloods every few days.

Xx


----------



## JadeyB

Sorry CTGs not ECGs doh! Xx


----------



## emaritska

JadeyB said:


> Sorry CTGs not ECGs doh! Xx

Hi Hun.....they are doing twice weekly cigs and bloods...crp is still really low at 2 but spent few days admitted again this week as not been feeling well at all :(. They were concerned an infection was brewing but now they think I'm feeling I'll as I had allergic reaction to sanitary towels....all swollen and sore (sorry tmi)

I can honestly say as muc as I want baby to grow and be healthy the next 3weeks cannot pass quick enough till I'm induced....every day is spent worrying that I might get an infection and it won't get picked up ...paranoid I know! Have a consultant appointment on Thursday so will be letting it all out then and see what happens xxxx 

Again thanks for the advice girls ....means a lot xxxx


----------



## Skadi

Try not to worry too much about infection (I mean worry as in be careful not to introduce bacteria) like I said, I started to get a slight infection and started labour immediately. Good luck with your little one, I really hope you can safely get to 34 weeks!


----------



## NASHI BABY

2 of my Grandchildren were born early, Eliza @ 32weeks weighed 4lb 4oz and Declan @33weeks weighed 3lb 14oz. Both children had different journeys and Eliza though bigger spent twice as long in hospital. Declan was in an open crib in 4 days and didn't need oxygen at all. Eliza is now 4 years old and fighting fit and Declan is just a few months old so still in the early stages.
You need to relax and take one day at a time as just like with full term pregnancies and births, they are all different. At the size your baby is now she will have a great chance of only being in hospital a few weeks and developing in much the same way as a full term baby other than being small. Be guided by the hospital staff when the time comes as they will know what your baby needs. Try not to be concerned with the what if's, be positive.
When it comes to clothing there a few different websites that have clothing depending on how small your little girl is born. If you want to look at my site just google Nashi Baby.
Good luck and I hope all goes well.


----------



## emaritska

Just an update......last night had another gush of clear fluid,called L&D and was told to stay at home to see what happens?!! Was bit baffled as was still only 31 + 5 but hey they are the experts. Laid on sofa .....not a drip.....got up to go to bed at 10.30 and whoosh more trickling gush...soaked pants and floor.

This am, another large trickle when I got out of bed, trickled through my pad,pants,leggings and onto floor....so decided to trek up to day unit to be checked. After alarming the midwife when she saw the amount I was trickling they checked baby on monitor,he is fine :) ....I then need the loo so ask to go, get up to go have another leak ...BUT still felt urge to go so went bathroom do the business and go back to bed. Dr comes round sees my pads, examines me...can't tell much...then sniffs my pad and concludes its urine.

Now I'm no expert but I have been toilet trained for 26years....I know when I need to go and when I cant control myself. If it had been 1gush I could maybe shrug it off but in total had 4/5 gushes since last night, and have needed wee's in between like normal. Scan shows normal liquor volume although at Lower end normal...so been sent home with instructions to go back if I leak again. 

Seeing as been told I've been wetting myself for the past 24 hrs not feeling too chuffed about being sent home leaking..and told to go back if continue......grrrrr......sorry just needed to vent!

Hope all you ladies are well :)


----------



## Skadi

I still can't believe they are sending you home... especially gushing that much water. Aren't they worried about infection setting in or waters getting low or what about an umbilical accident with you GUSHING like that?! That is just scary to me! Anyway, I'm glad you are still keeping him in you, the longer he stays in the better.


----------



## emaritska

Skadi said:


> I still can't believe they are sending you home... especially gushing that much water. Aren't they worried about infection setting in or waters getting low or what about an umbilical accident with you GUSHING like that?! That is just scary to me! Anyway, I'm glad you are still keeping him in you, the longer he stays in the better.

I don't understand it either :/ they just put yesterday's gushes down to urine when I'm certain it wasn't! Re the umbilical thing - I was pacing at the hospital because had minor cramp and was told I had to lie down in case baby wasn't low enough and cord slipped down or something.....but then they said I'd wet myself go home and come back thurs as normal. Totally baffled. 

2 weeks today till induction and that's what's keeping me going :)


----------



## Skadi

Yes, stay positive about it! If the gushes happen again make sure you go back. I doubt it was urine!


----------

